# AG-Guys.com MAY Special + 2 FREE IGF bottles!!!



## ag-guys (May 17, 2005)

Dear IronMagazine.com Members:

Our May special will give you a choice of your own:
http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

MAY IS MOTHERS' MONTH AND YOU GET TO CHOOSE!:

Spend $150 - GET 1 FREE BOTTLE OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $200 - GET 2 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $300 - GET 3 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $400 - GET 5 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE


Our May Lottery is better then ever:
http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

AG-GUYS.COM MONTHLY LOTTERY!

MAY PRIZES:

1st place: 2 bottles of IGF FREE!
2nd place: 1 bottle of IGF FREE!
3rd place: 5 bottle of choice + 1 bottle of B12
4th Place: 40% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
5th Place: 30% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
6th Place: 20% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
7th Place: 15% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
8th Place (NEW): 5% OFF YOUR PURCHASE


Thanks,
AG
www.ag-guys.com
http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html


----------



## ag-guys (May 17, 2005)

bump bump


----------



## ag-guys (May 18, 2005)

:d


----------



## ag-guys (May 19, 2005)

bumppp


----------



## redspy (May 20, 2005)

Cool.  I justed entered the lottery, hope I win some IGF


----------



## ag-guys (May 21, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Cool.  I justed entered the lottery, hope I win some IGF



I'll get you 2 entry tickets, you'll double your chances 

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## redspy (May 24, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Du (May 24, 2005)

ag-guys said:
			
		

> I'll get you 2 entry tickets, you'll double your chances
> 
> AG
> www.ag-guys.com


Hey I entered too.


----------



## ag-guys (May 24, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey I entered too.



what was the email that you used?

I give the Ironmag members 2 tickets 

you guys are great here.

thanks
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## redspy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey AG

Do you have any plans to sell Albuterol?


----------

